# I am online but no one can see me in the PAX app..



## WalterE (Jul 17, 2015)

I posted this in the complaint section too:

This morning I was able to get some early trips and everything was fine. Just the normal wrong ETAs and the occasional GPS issues. 

Suddenly at 1:30pm I was noticed that my car disappeared from the PAX app map even though I was online in the drivers app. I waited for pings and they never came. I noticed that the map was surging at 2.1 and the usual 5-6 cars werent in my area. I asked several different people to try and request a ride from me (while I was close by) and the app stated 'No cars available.' 

I contacted support and my local support and just got canned replies telling me to reset stuff. I did everything but still nothing. A few minutes ago I deleted the partner app and tried to redownload it ... well its not available anymore! The link just takes me to a strange page and nothing happens. I tried it on 2 devices. 

I went to UBER's website and requested a new link but it just takes me back to the page where you can request a text message with the download instructions. 

I really enjoyed UBER and I am sad that I can't use it on the busiest day . One my favorite PAX called me because she can't get a ride so I offered to drive her (and friends) for free. Its not their fault that UBER is having issues. Is anyone else experiencing this ? I found several threads but no answers..... Is this the end for me ?


----------



## Nova828 (Oct 15, 2014)

Well, for starters I do know that the Partner App is now in the Play Store, just search "uberpartner" and download it there. If you're still having the problem all you can do is keep e-mailing support, but start a new e-mail each time don't reply to a canned answer. Eventually you'll reach someone who will actually help you but it will take a few tries.


----------



## WalterE (Jul 17, 2015)

For the iPhone UBER sends you a link, which stopped working. I tried it with an Android phone and was able to download the Partner App via the Play store but I am having the same issue. The app says I am online but can't get requests and I can't see my car in the rider app. I don't think I am not only one as their havent been any cars available all weekend. I am on my 6th email and I have started tweeting at them as a last resort.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

"Go Offline" and back On a couple of times, that will fix it.


----------



## WalterE (Jul 17, 2015)

Hello 

I have been doing that all weekend along with rebooting my phone (and the other troubleshooting fixes) still nothing. I even tried it with an ANDROID phone.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Ping yourself with the pax app


----------



## WalterE (Jul 17, 2015)

I tried that too from different devices with different accounts. It either says no cars available or pings another driver.


----------



## jrodriguez (Mar 8, 2016)

i am going through the same thing its been 2 weeks now and 4 emails with uber 
nothing yet
has anyone resolved their issue>


----------



## WalterE (Jul 17, 2015)

jrodriguez said:


> i am going through the same thing its been 2 weeks now and 4 emails with uber
> nothing yet
> has anyone resolved their issue>


My issue was due to a missing state equipment certification. Once I sent it in it was resolved.


----------



## jrodriguez (Mar 8, 2016)

how did u determine that was the issue?
and what is that certification?


----------

